# Flickering while watching Blu-Ray



## Peter Rygiel (Jan 21, 2010)

I've noticed that while watching an original Blu-Ray movie on my Samsung BD-3600 and Panasonic TC-P50S1 I get a flickering in certain parts of the picture. It's usually in darker areas and doesn't happen on the whole screen, just small sections.
I'm using a standard HDMI cable with gold plated ends.
What can the problem be?


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Poor calibration of your display, so you see compression artefacts, or some artefact of image processing like elctronic iris. I get that on my BenQ W5000 with dynamic iris as well.


----------



## Peter Rygiel (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm sorry, but I hardly understood what you wrote.
Is there a simple way to try and correct the problem?
Should I try a different HDMI cable?


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

I don't think it's the cable.

This flickering, is it like noise? Like mosquitoes in the dark parts? This noise is usually made in the camera and supposed to be there.
An exaggerated example of image noise:









It could also be compression noise, that is mostly apparent in dark areas with a poorly calibrated display.
An example of comporession noise:









Another comression noise example:


----------



## Peter Rygiel (Jan 21, 2010)

I do get some of that noise, but I've been told that some Blu-Ray movies have that because of all the detail.
This effect that I'm experiencing is more like a white strobe effect.
If there is actually anything wrong should I call a technician from where I bought my TV and player to come down and take a look?


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

If it's a fast strobe effect I'd say there is definetly something wrong. If the light output is pulsing occationally that can be some sort of dynamic light or contrast setting. Check if you have a setting for dynamic black or dynamic contrast or some similar setting. I am not familiar with your particular set, but the settings are usually named similarly.


----------

